# how do I connect the heat/air condition vent to the toe kick?



## aim2050 (Oct 22, 2010)

We justput up new kitchen cabinets and it's blocking the vent. How can i connect the vent to the toe kick? What kind material can I use? Is that something I can connect? Thankyou


----------



## kok328 (Oct 23, 2010)

If we knew whether your coming up from the floor, down or thru a wall, we could better advise you on the approach but, to simplify things, you'll need to cut a path to run your ductwork to the register.  You can use rigid or flexible, insulated or non-insulated duct.  They make reduced size ducts, adapters and registers for this purpose.


----------

